# Inlay concealed hinges



## tstevens (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi, im in the middle of a project and need some help scourcing some concealed inlay hinges for 32mm thick heavy doors.
Ive got some of these;
http://www.sdslondon.co.uk/kitchen-cupboard-hinges/clipon-95-degree-sprung-inset.html
which arent quite up to the job as when the door is hung im having to pull the top hinge adjustment screw right in as the door sags due to the weight and im worried that over continuous use they will just fall apart.
been searching for hours now and im struggling to find anything so any help would be vappreciated.

many thanks Tony


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Blum makes a thick door hinge:
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5832
It's usually used when the edge profile is greater than 3/4", and the cranking arm allows for a wider rotation to clear a party door. It's likely a more robust hinge. Your problem may just be that your door, due to its weight, or size, may need more than two hinges.
.




















 







.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

For large or tall doors I always prefer to use more than 2 hinges to help carry the load.


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

You should consider using 170 degree concealed hinges. These are very sturdy hinges. Like jlord said, use plenty of hinges. 

Just curious, exactly how big are these doors?


----------



## tstevens (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replys. The doors are 32mm thick and 600 x 680mm.


----------

